# R&R Fuel Injector



## ianc435 (Jun 12, 2010)

jiju1943 said:


> 2000 Nissian Altma 2.4L engine. The check engine light is on. We had it checked and they said number one cylinder had been missing and was running lean. I had just replaced the plugs with the original brand and number but had difficulty removing number one plug wire. I have replaced the plug wires now and the car still runs at low idle and kinda lunges at a stop.
> 
> I was told the injectors need cleaning so I ran a tank of gas through the engine with a can of Sea Foam which I know is a good product, no change. I read online that cleaning an injector was a no no as there were electronics in the injector. Anyone have any suggestions and if I need to change out the injector what do I need to do.


If your cheap switch injectors and see if the problem follows. Don't know how much they are but my wife honda civic were 180 a piece for 1 in a 1996 civic. Check ignition pack for green oxidation and that could be your misfire. If you change injector bleed of rail pressure usually trough shrader located on rail. Sometimes easier to pull the hole rail. Make sure all orings are accounted for and new injector has orings installed. Also make sure the plug connector for injector is seated, infact check that befor you do any thing.

Do not use after market electronics. They are cheaper because they leave out a few circuits here and there. After markets are especially bad for causing problems on volks, mercedes, not sure about nissan


----------

